# 1953 Schwinn



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

Hey guys, I have recently purchased my first ever vintage bike! It is a 1953 Chicago Schwinn but not entirely sure of the model. Spitfire maybe? Either way I am looking for a tank if applicable anyone know which tank would go with this bike. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

Look for a post war DX tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Look for a post war DX tank. V/r Shawn



okay perfect, thank you!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/372656243537?campid=5335809022


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2021)

Don't buy it off eBay, contact him directly on here! @bicyclebones will save bunch of money!


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Don't buy it off eBay, contact him directly on here! @bicyclebones will save bunch of money!



so that is the proper tank for this bike?


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

It's strange your frame has the built in kickstand. If I remember correctly the models with the DX frame during that time had bolt on stands. Did you get the serial date off that serial number look up or off the serial chart?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

itscoke_3 said:


> so that is the proper tank for this bike?



Yes-that's why I posted it. V/r Shawn


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes-that's why I posted it. V/r Shawn



Okay, thank you I really appreciate it. Sorry I am new to all of this lol


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> It's strange your frame has the built in kickstand. If I remember correctly the models with the DX frame during that time had bolt on stands. Did you get the serial date off that serial number look up or off the serial chart?



I just took the serial number off of the bike and inserted it into one of those serial number look up sites. bike history is the one i used i believe.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

itscoke_3 said:


> I just took the serial number off of the bike and inserted it into one of those serial number look up sites. bike history is the one i used i believe.



Yep that site sucks for dating a bike use the charts here or other places on the net. What is the serial? Located on the drop out? V/r Shawn


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep that site sucks for dating a bike use the charts here or other places on the net. What is the serial? Located on the drop out? V/r Shawn



J92747


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

itscoke_3 said:


> J92747



but mine is on the bottom of the bike


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

itscoke_3 said:


> I just took the serial number off of the bike and inserted it into one of those serial number look up sites. bike history is the one i used i believe.




That serial look up site is flawed and most of the time it's wrong on the 50's and early 60's numbers. What is the serial and where is it located? I'm guessing it's under the crank since that frame is older and has the built in kickstand. The 53 does not.

J92747 on the BB would be a 1945 or possibly a 1946.


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That serial look up site is flawed and most of the time it's wrong on the 50's and early 60's numbers. What is the serial and where is it located? I'm guessing it's under the crank since that frame is older and has the built in kickstand. The 53 does not.



yeah it is under the crank at the bottom of the bike. serial is J92747


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

I edited my post above when I saw your serial.


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I edited my post above when I saw your serial.



wow that is very good info to know lol. So would it make to the same model still?


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

itscoke_3 said:


> wow that is very good info to know lol. So would it make to the same model still?




Nope. Same style bike but different name and model number. The 53 would have a Spitfire decal on the chain guard. Early post war they were still the D97X (E)


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Nope. Same style bike but different name and model number. The 53 would have a Spitfire decal on the chain guard. Early post war they were still the D97X (E)
> 
> View attachment 1408435



Okay!! Thank you so much this was very important information i definitely needed.


----------



## BFGforme (May 10, 2021)

Same tank


----------



## BFGforme (May 10, 2021)

sales@bicyclebones.com contact directly and save lots of money! Just bought set of tires and grips and saved about$80 going directly to Dan!


----------



## itscoke_3 (May 19, 2021)

itscoke_3 said:


> Hey guys, I have recently purchased my first ever vintage bike! It is a 1953 Chicago Schwinn but not entirely sure of the model. Spitfire maybe? Either way I am looking for a tank if applicable anyone know which tank would go with this bike. Thanks! View attachment 1408426



anyone know what head badge would go on this bike?


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2021)

I


GTs58 said:


> It's strange your frame has the built in kickstand. If I remember correctly the models with the DX frame during that time had bolt on stands. Did you get the serial date off that serial number look up or off the serial chart?



I've seen lots of post war DX models with the built kickstand. I have three of them myself.


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I
> 
> I've seen lots of post war DX models with the built kickstand. I have three of them myself.




The OP said his DX was a 1953 model and at that time those had bolt on stands and rolled stems. Turns out his was actually an early 45-46 model.


----------

